# ربوت يلعب كرة القدم



## yara92 (7 أغسطس 2010)

لقد قمنا ببناء روبوت يلعب كرة القدم حسب مسابقة فيرست العالمية
المشكلة التي لم نستطع حلها هي جهاز القذف
استعملنا الهواء المضغوط وزنبركات
لاخراج الهواء بسرعة استخدمنا صمام اكزوست من الجهتين a - b
مرفق صور هل هناك اقتراحات للتحكم بقوة الضرب قوية جدا ضعيفة ووسط
حتى الان الضربة قصيرة وضعيفة
كيف يمكن ايقاف الكرة كي تتدحرج حتى يضربها القاذف
رايت بعص الفيديو يساعد ولكن لدي ضعف في التصميم الهندسي
باحترام
اخوكم المهندس محمد فوزي


----------



## Hesham3 (10 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جداً أخي الكريم .. بارك الله لكم فيه

في رأيي المتواضع .. وعن تجربه .. استخدام الزنبرك كعامل أساسي في الحركه هيبقى صعب لأسباب كتير

ممكن يبقى عامل مساعد إنما مش أساسي

تثبيته واستخدامه والتحكم فيه بيبقى صعب دايما خصوصا بالامكانيات الضعيفه اللي بتتوافر لينا

ليه ما تستخدمش

stepper motor

ده فكره مبدأيه كده بناءً على المعلومات والصور اللي حضرتك حطيتها

ممكن حضرتك تحطلنا تفاصيل أكتر عن اللي حضرتك طالبه عشان نقدر نساعدك

زي مثلا حجم الكره المستخدمه .. حدود أبعاد الميكانيزم لو موجوده .. هل فيه شروط للوزن مثلاُ


----------



## mustafamogh (20 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال جدا مهم و ارجو الاجابة ما هي شروط دخول مسابقة فيرست و اين تقال وكل شئ عنها كل شئ لانني حقا مهتم


----------



## yara92 (21 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومات عن قوانين الربوت الوزن الطول العرض والارتفاع*

لديك هذا الرابط لكل المعلومات التي تحتاجها
http://www.usfirst.org/roboticsprograms/frc/*******.aspx?id=452http://www.usfirst.org/roboticsprograms/frc/*******.aspx?id=452

Maximum Height Maximum Horizontal Dimensions 
120 pounds (54.43Kg) 60 inches (152.40cm) Rectangular space no more than 28 inches (71.12cm) by 38 inches (96.5 NORMAL CONFIGURATION 
120 pounds (54.43Kg) (243.8cm) 90 inches 84 inch (213.4cm) diameter vertical right cylindrical volume 90 inches FINALE CONFIGURATION


----------



## yara92 (21 أغسطس 2010)

mustafamogh قال:


> سؤال جدا مهم و ارجو الاجابة ما هي شروط دخول مسابقة فيرست و اين تقال وكل شئ عنها كل شئ لانني حقا مهتم


http://www.usfirst.org/roboticsprograms/frc/*******.aspx?id=452


----------



## yara92 (21 أغسطس 2010)

الكرة هي كرة قدم A5 طول الربوت 95 cm
العرض 70cm
الوزن حتى 54.4 كغم


----------



## yara92 (21 أغسطس 2010)

يمكن استخدام هذا النوع من المحركات ولكن نحتاج الى ضربة قوية جدا في المرمى الخاص لنصح بالاطلاع على ملف THE GAME في هذا الرابط 
Section 7 - The Game_RevK - Describes the game in detail.
http://www.usfirst.org/uploadedFile...Season__Info/2010_Assets/07_The Game_RevK.pdf


----------



## yara92 (21 أغسطس 2010)

Hesham3 قال:


> جميل جداً أخي الكريم .. بارك الله لكم فيه
> 
> في رأيي المتواضع .. وعن تجربه .. استخدام الزنبرك كعامل أساسي في الحركه هيبقى صعب لأسباب كتير
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا 
قد بعطيك فكرة افضل ان شاهدت هذا الرابط
FRC Game Animation 2010 - Breakaway - (FIRST Robotics Competition) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEHAj3EmpMw


----------



## mustafamogh (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورر جدا الاخت yara92


----------

